# Applets in jar-archiv



## AcidiouS (29. Jun 2005)

hi,

ich habe da ne frage bezüglich der jar archive...

ich möchte ein applet in eben so ein archiv packen, weil es ziemlich umfangreich ist...

in all meinen schulungsunterlagen steht zwar, dass man das applet so packen kann, aber da steht nicht ein sterbenswörtchen drüber, wie...^^

hab auch mal die java docs durchgesehen, was mir aber eben genau den selben aufschluss darüber gab...

kann mir da jemand plz nen anhaltspunkt liefern...

thx...

grüsse


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jun 2005)

Du kannst dir jedes Zip-kompatible Packprogramm nehmen und ein zip-Archiv erstellen.
Dann benennst du einfach die Dateiendung in .jar um und fertig!


----------



## AcidiouS (29. Jun 2005)

cool, thx...

die besten dinge sind einfach...*lach*


----------

